# IDE that Supports Assembly language programming?



## tkin (Apr 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me an IDE that can be used to develop programs using assembly language? Currently I'm using notepad and Tasm.exe/Tlink.exe and running through command prompt but an IDE would be better.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2011)

Use Geany with NASM. If you wish to persist with TASM, you can configure geany to use TASM as well.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2011)

(Little) Offtopic:
I am a 3rd sem student of MCA. Am not able to clear the exam of Assembly Language from 1st sem. I think I am good in C++. But Assembly, just seems too complex to understand. Dont know where to even begin!
It would be helpful if fellow members can guide me to a start. Maybe in the form of an easy ebook, or a tutorial etc.


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Use Geany with NASM. If you wish to persist with TASM, you can configure geany to use TASM as well.


Thanks, will try.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> (Little) Offtopic:
> I am a 3rd sem student of MCA. Am not able to clear the exam of Assembly Language from 1st sem. I think I am good in C++. But Assembly, just seems too complex to understand. Dont know where to even begin!
> It would be helpful if fellow members can guide me to a start. Maybe in the form of an easy ebook, or a tutorial etc.



Which microprocessor?? I guess 8085 or 8086, try Gaonkar, BTW try to get an Emulator, practice on it and you'll be easy going.


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Which microprocessor?? I guess 8085 or 8086, try Gaonkar, BTW try to get an Emulator, practice on it and you'll be easy going.


I've got Geany, but how do I set it up with Tasm? I'm a total noob at this, just ran this code with Geany and got an error "Create Process failed" and its being compiled with Nasm.

This is the code:


Spoiler



.model small
.data

	v1 db 'Enter 1st String(Max 20 char)','$'
	v2 db 'Enter 2nd String(Max 20 char)','$'
	v3 db 'Equal','$'
	v4 db 'Not Equal','$'
	v5 db '$'
	s1 db 20 dup(' ')
	s2 db 20 dup(' ')

.code
begin:

	MOV AX,@data
	MOV DS,AX

	MOV AH,09H
	LEA DX,v1
	INT 21H

	MOV AH,3FH
	MOV BX,00H
	MOV CX,20H
	LEA DX,s1
	INT 21H

	MOV AH,09H
	LEA DX,v2
	INT 21H

	MOV AH,3FH
	MOV BX,00H
	MOV CX,20H
	LEA DX,s2
	INT 21H

	MOV AH,09H
	LEA DX,s1
	INT 21H

	MOV AH,09H
	LEA DX,s2
	INT 21H

	LEA DI,s1
	LEA sI,s2
	MOV DL,[DI]
	MOV DH,[SI]


L1:	CMP DL,v5
	JE L3
	JNE L4
	CMP DH,v5
	JE L3
	JNE L4

L4:	MOV DL,[DI]
	MOV DH,[SI]
	CMP DL,DH
	JE L7
	JNE L5

L7:	INC SI
	INC DI
	JMP L1


L3:	MOV AH,09H
	LEA DX,v3
	INT 21H
	JMP L6

L5:	MOV AH,09H
	LEA DX,v4
	INT 21H




L6:	MOV AX,4C00H
	INT 21H




end begin



Its for comparing two strings and it runs with Tasm.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

First of all is NASM installed and in your OS path? I mean can your run nasm command in your Command Line? NASM should report multiple errors in your program, not just "Create process failed".

Secondly, I would think, you are using TASM specific code. I guess your only choice is to configure the build commands to use TASM. When you save the above program with .asm extension. Go to Build->Set Build Commands, and make appropriate adjustments for TASM. Make sure you add TASM's bin directory in your OS path, and remember %f stands for the source file name, and %e for source filename without extension.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Which microprocessor?? I guess 8085 or 8086, try Gaonkar, BTW try to get an Emulator, practice on it and you'll be easy going.



Emulator like GNUsim8085. Available in all platforms. Not sure for 8086 though.


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> First of all is NASM installed and in your OS path? I mean can your run nasm command in your Command Line? NASM should report multiple errors in your program, not just "Create process failed".
> 
> Secondly, I would think, you are using TASM specific code. I guess your only choice is to configure the build commands to use TASM. When you save the above program with .asm extension. Go to Build->Set Build Commands, and make appropriate adjustments for TASM. Make sure you add TASM's bin directory in your OS path, and remember %f stands for the source file name, and %e for source filename without extension.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will try, looks a bit confusing though.


----------

